# Bypass Surgery update



## janni (May 1, 2005)

Had the operation on the 13th January and am now home. I had to have a drain into my right lung and that is really the only thing that still hurts. Sleeping more and more each night so I feel that I am well on the way. Thanks to all who sent me messages and good wishes, much appreciated.
Roll on April when hopefully I'll be back in the drivers seat

Janni


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't tell the doc, but I was driving the wife's car 5 days after my quad, complete with cushion on the driving wheel and arms held down to my side and shuffle the steering wheel, only because the wife wouldn't fetch my morning paper. 8O :lol: 

tony


----------

